# CPT for MRI Complete Spine?



## jifnif (Jun 4, 2009)

What would someone code a complete MRI of the spine?  I don't see anything that covers all three levels.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## jifnif (Jun 5, 2009)

I am still searching for this procedure code if anyone knows.  I have posted on a few different forums and still haven't found one that comes close.  Thanks again!


----------



## donsqueen (Jun 5, 2009)

Using without contrast as my example, I ran all three codes through encoderpro.com compliance editor and it came up with the following:

72146
72148-51
72141-51


----------



## jifnif (Jun 11, 2009)

thank, amy.  that is what we were thinking.  just wasn't sure if there was a temp code or anything else that might be more suitable.  we don't do many but all of our mri studies have been increasing lately.  thanks again.


----------

